# JavaApplets im IE 6.0.2800



## Olgol (17. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

der InternetExplorer Version 6.0.2800 läd das Applet einfach nicht.
Mit dem Appletviewer funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Es ist ein simples HelloWorld.Applet...

...warum und wie und wo funktioniert das im IE nicht ?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## dotlens (17. Nov 2004)

würde noch nicht behaupten dass dies am IE liegt. wie hast du das applet eingefügt. zeigt der IE sonstige Applets an?


----------



## Olgol (17. Nov 2004)

Per <applet code='test.class'...

Das Applet sollte doch mit der IE eigenene VM funktionieren, oder nicht ?


----------



## dotlens (17. Nov 2004)

ist java denn aktiviert im IE? extras - internetoptionen

liegt deine Datei in einem package?? (könnt ich mir noch gut vorstellen) dann musst du das anders in die html einbauen...


----------



## Olgol (17. Nov 2004)

JA
NEIN
*schluchz*


----------



## dotlens (17. Nov 2004)

http://www.jgiesen.de/javascript/
kommt bei dir ein bild mit punkten die sich immer verändern?? wenn nein kennt dein ie java noch nicht und du musst es noch installieren...


----------



## Olgol (17. Nov 2004)

Unglücklicherweise geht das aber.


----------



## dotlens (17. Nov 2004)

du hast das html file am selben ort wie das class file?

dein applet ist nicht in einem package? (ich weiss das habe ich schon gefragt, aber das wäre das was ich am meisten vermute)


----------



## Olgol (17. Nov 2004)

@dotlensanke erstmal für deine Hilfe.

Ja. Das passt alles...

Ich hab das Gefühl es hat mit folgendem Auszug aus einem Tutorial etwas zu tun, finde aber irgendwie keine Abhilfe:

Hinweis Sun hat in der Version 1.4 geringfügig das Format für die Bytecode-Dateien geändert. Viele Browser und ihre virtuellen Maschinen haben damit Probleme. Um dem Compiler aus dem Java SDK 1.4 (und folgende) anzuweisen, das ältere Format zu erzeugen, muss der Schalter -target 1.1 angegeben werden.


----------



## Olgol (17. Nov 2004)

...das vergesse ich jedes Mal zu erwähnen.

Im Appletviewer geht's ja !!!!!


----------



## dotlens (17. Nov 2004)

dass es im applet viewer geht heisst nur das das applet in sich korrekt ist.

ja dein Beitrag könnte etwas damit zu tun haben. gehe mal auf extras. ist da ein eintrag "java sun console"?? wenn ja welche version wird angezeigt wenn du drauf klickst? 
wenn nein installiert die virtual machine von sun


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2004)

Leute schaut mal in die FAQs! Da stehts, warum das Applet im IE nicht laufen will.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------

